# Miscellaneous > PACCIN Community >  Hurricane Sandy Concern

## Jamie Hascall

Just sitting here in the dry of Santa Fe and wondering how our East coast collegues are faring with the storm. I'm feeling pretty isolated from the reality of what you're up against so let us know what we can do to help.

Stay safe friends and good luck. 

Jamie Hascall
Chief Preparator
Museums of NM Exhibits
Santa Fe

----------

